# Schrittmotor



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

Guten morgen, ich hab ne Frage zu einem Schrittmotor der Firma Vexta.

Daten: 

Unipolar
0,32 Nm Haltemoment
0,4 A Strom je Phase
Spannung 12 Gleichspannung
Widerstand je Phase 30 Ohm 
Induktivität 30 mh/ Phase
Leitungen 6 davon 2Common 2 Phasen A und B mit je 2 Kabel

Ansteuerung via. Herzel Leistungsendstufe 

Takt, Richtung und Abschalten reagieren auf 5V bis 24V gesetztes Bit.
Takt speise ich entweder mit der SPS Impuls von 10ms je T/2 also 20 ms = 50 Hz ein. Richtung 24V Signal und Disable reagiert auch auf 24 V.
Takt habe ich auch schon mit einem Funktionsgenerator eingespeist jede Feqrenz möglich bis 30 KHz (mehr kann die Herzel Stufe nicht).

Problem ist das der Schrittmotor sich nicht ein bisschen bewegt!
Was kann das sein? Haltemoment? Induktivität?
an den Phasen liegen 18V und Eingangssignale habe ich auch die richtigen denke ich. 

Bitte um Hilfe

mfg


----------



## volker (18 November 2005)

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter

http://www.roboternetz.de/wiki/pmwiki.php?n=Main.Schrittmotoren


----------

